# Mantel Clock



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

A year ago I wrote here on forums about a Mantle Clock I had just inherited from my Daddy whom had just died. I had it put up and had no pictures of it.
I noticed on the link I just put above from the original thread that GMman had left me links that have since been removed (I don't know why)
Anyway here are some pictures I took of it yesterday. As you can see it is dusty, needs a good cleaning. I finally found out what the name of this clock by googling it. It is called "Alarm # 1655" Made by Waterbury.
Does anyone know how I can find out its true age, and perhaps what it may be worth.
I saw similar ones going for just $46.00 on ebay just yesterday LOL!
I will never sell it, I am just curious.
The story went that my grandmother bought a clock for each of her children when they were born, to be held onto until her death and then given to the child. My Dad's however (I and family)were told was 50 years old WHEN he was born making this clock 138 years old if the story is true.
Again any help from you guys will be highly appreciated as always.
(By the way, I was told it was made out of oak)
The only website that I can find that will giving me info wants money!!!

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/9799

There was someone here on LJ's that dealt with clocks such as this and I have since forgotton whom it was (I am sorry) I end up speaking with you great folks at first by your LJ's user name and then I correspond with so many that I start knowing u all by your real names, get back here and can't remember your user names! LOL! Plus I have sometimers really bad, sometimes I remember and sometimes I don't!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry Allison but I don't remember the link and don't know who deleted it.
If I can remember I will get back to you by PM.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

No idea, but I wish you the best in your adventure to find out.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

> ?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I spent the last hour going round and round trying to find your clock model but ended up the same as you did…at the place that wants money for info : ( 
The closest tidbit of info that I got was that they made most of their clocks from either Walnut or Oak and they originally sold the 8 day clocks for $2.00 …...at one point , they were producing over 20,000 units per day, so that is probably the reason for the low prices today. Yours looks to be worth more than $40 to me though : )


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Allison,
Here is a link (maybe you've seen it) that may be of some help.

http://www.nawcc.org/

Lew


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a clock very similar to yours, but made by a company called Welch. Mine was bought by my g-grandfather sometime in the 1890's, and passed to my grandfather sometime in the 40's or 50's. I got it after my grandfather passed away in the early 70's.

Mine fell off of a shelf during the Loma Prieta earthquake in '89 and I had to reassemble it - taking out some pretty bad repairs that had been made over the years. I gave it a thorough cleaning and discovered that it was made of oak that had been buried under many coats of varnish that had turned almost black.

It quit running a few years ago and a clock repair guy told me that it was too worn out to repair - unless I was willing to spend serious money to have new parts made.

I have no idea of what it might be worth, but it will someday go to one of my daughters - or maybe a grandkid.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is one at auction with an estimated value of $250-$400:

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/373367


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks to you all for getting back to me. and @Dusty56 I really appreciate that information. That's WAY more than I could find.The clock holds such immense sentimental value to me that the pricing was just out of curiosity, besides the fact mine has that big tear on the face yet it does astound me that if this is indeed close to being the age I was told it was that it would be worth so little. But that's why I love LJ's so much there's always someone that knows something about every subject. I obviously know very little about antiques. Hell I don't even know the criteria for antiques. The closest I come to that is knowing that cars have to be 25 years old or older to be considered "classic" and I am probably wrong on that! LOL!!!
Again to you all, Thank You. This clock is the single item that reminds me of my dad and anyone that knows me on here knows how much I loved him.
PEACE!!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Allison hope you're happy with the link I have sent you.
Please don't sell it keep it as a souvenir.
I have a few things I just keep for souvenir that are worth to me more that $$.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sentimental value is priceless : ) 
Your Dad was a lucky man to be loved so much by you , Allison ! 
Have a great weekend : )


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Allison,
Don't know it's age but, It's pretty, and in good hands.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good luck with your search Allison.


----------

